# Penn senators



## tradhunter98 (Jul 13, 2013)

I found 2 3/0 senators in a junk shop what should be the most I should give for them? They are in ok shape! I am going to use them for shark fishing what would be a good rod!
Thanks!
Gerad


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jul 13, 2013)

The specs I found on the 3/0 said it only holds  420 yards of 20# mono.  For comparison, my 555 holds 600 yds of 20#.  If it was me, I'd look for a 6/0 minimum or prepare to get spooled.  I owned a Squall 15 for one trip before I sold it.  I watched 200 yards of 20# evaporate in seconds.  Those fish don't play, either should you.
SB


----------



## BBaker (Jul 13, 2013)

Silver bullet is right on not to mention that reel won't cast worth a crap with any rod.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 13, 2013)

yeah thanks for the help the places has a 4/0 as well, on a good looking rod so i may go with it. i was just gonna balloon some baits out with it, i have some big spinning rods for casting! thanks for the help silver bullet and bbaker!!


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jul 14, 2013)

I had a great teacher in gafisher.  
I'd check eBay before you pull the trigger on the 4/0...


----------



## Bryannecker (Jul 14, 2013)

Sharks do require heavy tackle.  No toys will work and mono must be 80 lbs or better.  I would use braid  of 80 lbs. and up.  The 3/0 is good for light trolling and bottom fishing.  A 6/0 for offshore in 90-180 feet was the standard in the past.  If you want smaller sharks and get a deal on the 3/0's go for it and load them with braid.  That light tackle will give you a great workout on sharks and amberjacks for sure.  For real grown up sharks, go for at least a 9/0 class reel with 80-130 braid.  See those guys on "Wicked Tuna" and note what they use on tuna.  The same is true of sharks and those pesky reef donkeys.  Most all Penn Senators are not designed to be casting reels.  Neither are International, FinNors and others.  How much for the 3/0's and where?  I might just buy them to add to my collection of 100's of rods and reel.  Good luck.
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## Felton (Jul 14, 2013)

I really think we need to know what size shark you are going to be targeting.

I have caught plenty of 3-4 foot sharks on abu garcia sized reels with an ugly stick intercoastal rod. The largest shark I caught on the same outfit was just under 6 feet.  This was all off the beach.

I have picked up a 113h rod and reel combo at a pawn shop for $30.  I did think this was an exceptional deal.

The problem with all penn senators except the baja is they have brass guts, which equates to broken parts if you put too much pressure on them.

I'm not telling you to not get them. It just depends on what you want to do. I think either of them 3/0 or 4/0 will do just fine. I would at least back it with braid if not fill it with braid.

I'm going to contradict Bryannecker with the 9/0 senator (not sure it was the senator he was refering to). The 6/0 has the same drag as the 9/0. So why not just load it with braid. agian if you push these reels too hard you will get a broken reel.

If you are after really big sharks I would look at different reels. It is going to cost more!

Good luck let us know what you descide.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 14, 2013)

well im just gonna go after sharks around 4feet or soo.. not huge i dont think i would need "wicked tuna" gear but what do i know i am a bass fisherman! thanks for the help and if yall think the 4/0 will work for 4 footers i think i can get it for cheep!


----------



## swalker1517 (Jul 14, 2013)

tradhunter98 said:


> well im just gonna go after sharks around 4feet or soo.. not huge i dont think i would need "wicked tuna" gear but what do i know i am a bass fisherman! thanks for the help and if yall think the 4/0 will work for 4 footers i think i can get it for cheep!



A 4/0 will be fine for 4 footers. I've caught many 4-5 and even a few 6 footers with my Ambassador spoiled with 65lb power pro. If you spool with braid, you should have enough line to keep from getting spoolled. But don't be surprised if it happens.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 14, 2013)

swalker1517 said:


> A 4/0 will be fine for 4 footers. I've caught many 4-5 and even a few 6 footers with my Ambassador spoiled with 65lb power pro. If you spool with braid, you should have enough line to keep from getting spoolled. But don't be surprised if it happens.



if he can take it let'em try that would be cool too!! but i think i am gonna get the 4/0!


----------



## 2degrees (Jul 17, 2013)

A 113 only has about 20 lbs of drag I think.  The 6.0 had about 33 lbs of drag I think.  With out using your thumb the 80lb test is over kill.  If you tie a good knot, use a heavy leader and keep you line fresh is is hard to break 25/30 lbs test.  I have pulled in some large fish on light reels you just have to know how to use the rod and reel the right way.  With that being said....  The 3.0 does not have a lot of drag to stop the fish when YOU get tired.


----------



## 2degrees (Jul 17, 2013)

Also look to see if they are the red sides. The red is the high speed reels.  I like the high speed better.


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 17, 2013)

I bought 2 4.0  senators at a yard sale for 30 bucks , for both!, cleaned them up, spooled them with 50lb braid and they worked great for sharks . I started out with 3ft leaders of 80lb mono and learned real quick that a 4'er will tail whip the line and break it, 
so Id go with a 5' leader of something tuffer than mono


----------



## sea trout (Jul 20, 2013)

senators are awesome and easy to put back to work!
my bro has a 4/0 and it catches 4ft sharks like a runaway horse.
He caught one in the 6ft range and pulled it boatside and we had no idea how to handle the shark, the net only went past his gills, and he was smashin around and a clasp opened up on the leader freeing the shark. but the 4/0 did just fine.
It's a red sided one. I borrowed it to go with neighbors to PCB few weeks ago and it landed every snapper, amberjack and trigger that bit!

When dad bought the camp on lake hartwell, 15yr or so ago. There were a pair of old dusty dry 2/0 senators. We dusted em off, oiled em up, took that rope line stuff off that was on them and respooled with fresh braid and put them right back to work!! they'll catch all the 4 ft sharks you can handle too.

good luck!!!!!


----------



## BBaker (Jul 26, 2013)

Felton said:


> I
> If you are after really big sharks I would look at different reels. It is going to cost more!
> 
> Good luck let us know what you descide.



If you are implying Senators are not going to handle big sharks than I am going to have to completely disagree with you.  Senators for a LONG time and Still are the most used reel for catching MONSTER sharks.  There are many great Shark Fisherman in Florida who target Big Hammers and Tigers that can and have used all the new lever drag reels but chose to go back to the senators.  There is a specific thread on this topic on the southfloridasharkclub forum.  Reliability is not going to be the issue with your senator.  I no longer fish Senators only for one reason.  I hate reeling in a bait that does not get picked up for a couple hundred yards on the Senator.  Two speeds make it SO much easier.  If all you want to catch is 4 ft sharks then you have no need to float a bait out.  Sharks of ALL sizes including well over 4 ft are caught within 30 yards off the beach especially in GA.


----------



## cathooker (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a Senator 114 6/0 that is 40 years old and I still use it. I bought it new. The only thing I have done besides general maintenance is upgrade the drag washers. I have landed many tarpon, sharks, grouper and red snapper with it. Just this past week I landed a Sand Tiger shark that was between 7 and 8 feet and a Sand Tiger that was 6 feet long and it performed flawlessly. I was fishing the shark hole in the Osabaw sound.  Penn Senators are bullet proof and probably have landed more big game fish than all of the other reels combined.


----------

